

Fighting Facebook Tracking: Hover over F like on the bottom of the page. - pflats
http://www.staedtler.com/comfort_eng

======
pflats
Was looking at compasses for my students next year, and saw an interesting
take on the "Facebook tracks you through like buttons" issue from an very
unlikely source.

